
Ask HN: How to self-learn ML/AI? - wannalearnai
since this could have various responses depending on different backgrounds I&#x27;ll give my particular case but feel free to share advanced resources, it may help others.<p>I studied economics for a while, have very little experience with a few programming languages and prefer learning by doing, so in a perfect world I&#x27;d rather start with the resources&#x2F;tools that will let me start building small things asap and go from there.<p>thanks and have a good weekend!
======
anoncoward111
I think this js implementation of ML to conquer Flappy Bird is a good starting
point. Learn by coding and working on projects, not by reading, I would say.

[https://xviniette.github.io/FlappyLearning/](https://xviniette.github.io/FlappyLearning/)

~~~
wannalearnai
thanks!

